# Loadqm?



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi TSG,
I've just pressed ctrl+alt+del to end a programme,and have just noticed,Loadqm.does anyone know what this is,and what programme it runs.it also shows in msconfig is there away to remove/uninstall loadqm from my startup list?.

My OS is W98 SE. TIA


----------



## RSM123 (Aug 1, 2002)

Alfie,

See here :

http://www.infopackets.com/freenewsarticles/loadqm.exe.htm

Also take a look at the full startup list here :

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk

Click startup tips button.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi RSM123,
Just checked out both your links,and picked up a few new tips.i've dissabled Loadqm in msconfig startup list,and rebooted.so that should stop it from loading on startup,help much appreciated, thanks.

Alfie,


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

With MSN Messenger 5, even if you disable loadqm in MSConfig, it's checked again when you start Messenger. The trick is to end the loadqm task with CTRL+ALT+Del and then, erase or rename windows\loadqm.exe. I've done it and I can use Messenger without problems.
Pierre.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> I've done it and I can use Messenger without problems.


Hi Pierre.
my wife downloaded MSN Messenger and installed it, she didn't like it for some reason,so she uninstalled msn by going into control panel >add/remove and uninstalled Msn messenger from there,didn't just delete it,do you think,Loadqm could be part of msn that wasn't uninstalled.

And would renaming,Loadqm.stop it from showing in the startup list.or is there a way to edit the registry to remove all traces of,Loadqm?


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Alfie 

I have win98 and msn messenger 5.0

I have loadqm unticked in msconfig and it has never reticked itself

If you have it unticked in msconfig and it doesn't retick itself on your computer, then forget about it, it's doing no harm.

pgriffet's setup must be different to mine somehow for his to retick itself and as you no longer have messenger it doesn't apply to you anyway.

steam


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Steamwiz,
Since ticking loadqm in msconfig,it does'nt show in crtl+alt+del,so problem solved,and thanks for your reply.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Unless you like MSN Messenger to load automatically during startup, uncheck both LOADQM and MSMSGS.

And remember, after you reinstall or update MSN Messenger, you have to go back and uncheck them again.

If you do a lot of installing and updating of programs, paying a visit to the MSCONFIG startup tab on a regular basis is a must, in order to keep it trimmed down.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

> *Unless you like MSN Messenger to load automatically during startup, uncheck both LOADQM and MSMSGS.*


That's been done now.



> *
> If you do a lot of installing and updating of programs, paying a visit to the MSCONFIG startup tab on a regular basis is a must, in order to keep it trimmed down.*












I know it doesn't cause any problem, but is there away to remove these from msconfig.


----------



## pgriffet (Aug 10, 2002)

AFAIK, loadqm is only used by MSN messenger but, MS will not say the truth about, so I don't know.
You can search on your disk for loadqm.exe and rename it, in case your are not sure. If you have no problems after a while, just delete it.
Pierre.


----------



## Alfie_UK (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi Pierre.,
I'll try that,and thanks for your reply.


----------

